# Intresting Facts



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

1. Mosquito repellents don't repel. They hide you. The spray blocks the mosquito's sensors so they don't know you're there.

2. Dentists have recommended that a toothbrush be kept at least 6 feet away from a toilet to avoid airborne particles resulting from the flush.

3. The liquid inside young coconuts can be used as substitute for blood plasma.

4. No piece of paper can be folded in half more than 7 times.

5. Donkeys kill more people annually than plane crashes.

6. You burn more calories sleeping than you do watching television.

7. Oak trees do not produce acorns until they are fifty years of age or older.

8. The first product to have a bar code was Wrigley's gum.

9. The king of hearts is the only king without a mustache.

10. A Boeing 747s wingspan is longer than the Wright brother's first flight.

11. American Airlines saved $40,000 in 1987 by eliminating 1 olive from each salad served in first-class.

12. Venus is the only planet that rotates clockwise.

13. Apples, not caffeine, are more efficient at waking you up in the morning.

14. The plastic things on the end of shoelaces are called aglets.

15. Most dust particles in your house are made from dead skin.

16. The first owner of the Marlboro Company died of lung cancer.

17. Michael Jordan makes more money from Nike annually than all of the Nike factory workers in Malaysia combined.

18. Marilyn Monroe had six toes. (rumor)

19. All US Presidents have worn glasses. Some just didn't like being seen wearing them in public.

20. Walt Disney was afraid of mice.

21. Pearls melt in vinegar.

22. Thirty-five percent of the people who use personal ads for dating are already married.

23. The three most valuable brand names on earth: Marlboro, Coca-Cola, and Budweiser, in that order.

24. It is possible to lead a cow upstairs&#8230;but not downstairs.

25. A duck's quack doesn't echo and no one knows why. (Or does it? http://www.acoustics.salford.ac.uk/acou ... k/duck.htm)

26. The reason firehouses have circular stairways is from the days when the engines were pulled by horses. The horses were stabled on the ground floor and figured out how to walk up straight staircases.

27. Richard Millhouse Nixon was the first US president whose name contains all the letters from the word 'criminal.' The second was William Jefferson Clinton.

28. Turtles can breathe through their butts.

29. Butterflies taste with their feet.

30. In 10 minutes, a hurricane releases more energy than all of the world's nuclear weapons combined.

31. On average, 100 people choke to death on ball-point pens every year.

32. On average people fear spiders more than they do death.

33. Ninety percent of New York City cabbies are recently arrived immigrants.

34. Elephants are the only animals that can't jump.

35. Only one person in two billion will live to be 116 or older.

36. Women blink nearly twice as much as men.

37. It's physically impossible for you to lick your elbow. (or can you? http://www.uvm.edu/~dfisher1/random/elbow.jpg http://www.uvm.edu/~dfisher1/random/elbow2.jpg)

38. The Main Library at Indiana University sinks over an inch every year because when it was built, engineers failed to take into account the weight of all the books that would occupy the building.

39. A snail can sleep for three years.

40. No word in the English language rhymes with 'MONTH.'

41. Average life span of a major league baseball: 7 pitches.

42. Our eyes are always the same size from birth, but our nose and ears never stop growing. SCARY!!!

43. The electric chair was invented by a dentist.

44. All polar bears are left handed.

45. In ancient Egypt, priests plucked EVERY hair from their bodies,

including their eyebrows and eyelashes.

46. An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain.

47. TYPEWRITER is the longest word that can be made using the letters only on one row of the keyboard.

48. 'Go', is the shortest complete sentence in the English language.

49. If Barbie were life-size, her measurements would be 39-23-33. She would stand seven feet, two inches tall. Barbie's full name is Barbara Millicent Roberts.

50. A crocodile cannot stick its tongue out.

51. The cigarette lighter was invented before the match.

52. Almost everyone who reads this will try to lick their elbow


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

girlsfishtoo said:


> 2. Dentists have recommended that a toothbrush be kept at least 6 feet away from a toilet to avoid airborne particles resulting from the flush.


Great so what you telling me is i have brushed my teeth with the as$ matter of everyone who has ever used my toilet...

I thought it tasted like corn...


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

girlsfishtoo said:


> 36. Women blink nearly twice as much as men.


Thats because of all the BS flowing out of their mouths burns their eye's..

Please don't tell my wife i said that... :shock:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

> 4. No piece of paper can be folded in half more than 7 times.


I tried this one. Stupid paper err fold one more time. its true on my account


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

I knew I could get someone to try at least one thing on this list. Come on lets hear it.......Who's been trying to lick their elbow?

Yea the thoothbrush thing is pretty grose. Im glad my tooth brush is on the other side of the bathroom


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My toung is sore and my bicep is all wet


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -BaHa!-


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Snails and turtles can jump? Since when? :shock: :lol:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I keep my toothbrush in the living room.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not going to argue the turtle jumping thing, cause some can, although I am not sure all can. But I think that statement should read "the only mammal that can't jump". What do ya'll think?


----------



## nimrod (Sep 14, 2007)

The IU library one is false. Check out this link: http://www.indiana.edu/~libweb/campus/libsink.html


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

girlsfishtoo said:


> 31. On average, 100 people choke to death on ball-point pens every year.


 :shock:


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I bet Gene Simmons could lick his elbow!


----------

